# TKO Caramel Milk - Disgusting



## GarethB (13/4/22)

This is hands down the most vile and disgusting e-liquid I have ever purchased in my 3 years of vaping.
It tastes nothing like Caramel milk.
There is no caramel notes or cream/dairy notes.

There is this awful medicinal taste on the inhale. This eliquid literally tastes like the sleeping gas that they give you in surgery.

I honestly don't know how the recipe of this eliquid was made, tested and then put on to the shelves of retail stores.

This is my first time ever writing such a negative review on an eliquid.

Tested on drag 2 | asgard mini RDA| 6 core fused claptons (dual) at 75 watts

*EDIT*

I would just like to add that I have always been open minded when it comes to certain juices that I don't enjoy the taste of. I am aware that certain flavour profiles are great for some and horrible for others. However this time round, this is definitely not the case.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## GarethB (13/4/22)

Thankfully Joose eliqs - Nutty Arabica Dunked Edition was in my order as well, which I am currently enjoying, while the R350 TKO is now sitting in the fridge and most likely never to be used again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (13/4/22)

GarethB said:


> Thankfully Joose eliqs - Nutty Arabica Dunked Edition was in my order as well, which I am currently enjoying, while the R350 TKO is now sitting in the fridge and most likely never to be used again.



I've done 200 coffee reviews on this forum, but Nutty Arabica - and Arabica Latte - are the only coffees which I vape (and I vape only coffee).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (13/4/22)

I don't know hey, You might have had a "Monday" Bottle. Taste is subjective, I have had many bottles and every one was a winner in my book.
I have had it in bb running the Vape Shell bridge, Hadaley and even my Tauren Beeste.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nitro (13/4/22)

Ya, you do find hits and misses when trying out new eliquids. I have gone through several unpleasant ones i bought through the years.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/22)

Hooked said:


> I've done 200 coffee reviews on this forum, but Nutty Arabica - and Arabica Latte - are the only coffees which I vape (and I vape only coffee).


Mind shari a link @Hooked ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Mind shari a link @Hooked ?



@Grand Guru, I don't know which link you'd like.

If it's to buy Joose - Nutty Arabica or Arabica Latte, just google to find the nearest stockist to you. If you can't find them PM me - I have plenty.

If it's for the reviews on the above, here they are, in alphabetical order.



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/



BUT when I checked the link (and that post has been in existence for 2 years) *it says that it can't be found. @admin where has my thread disappeared to??

In addition, the thread in which I posted which coffee will be reviewed next, is also missing. What's up??


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247


*

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Munro31 (14/4/22)

GarethB said:


> This is hands down the most vile and disgusting e-liquid I have ever purchased in my 3 years of vaping.
> It tastes nothing like Caramel milk.
> There is no caramel notes or cream/dairy notes.
> 
> ...


Here is the rub, I HATE custard juices, I have tried every single available juice short of putting nic in my Parmalat custard. Yet there are so many people that absolutely love custard juices. I am a massive TKO juice junky, the only ones that I cannot vape is the custards. I have wicked my tank and let my buddy try the custard and he loved it, so I gave him all the custard juices I have 20+ bottles, he has yet to try one and not like it. My conclusion has to be that my tongue is so advanced that mere mortal custard juices are insufficient to satisfy it.
I unfortunately think you are as superior as me with Caramel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GarethB (14/4/22)

Hooked said:


> I've done 200 coffee reviews on this forum, but Nutty Arabica - and Arabica Latte - are the only coffees which I vape (and I vape only coffee).


I have never been interested before in trying out a coffee flavour e-liquid but I decided to be adventurous and try this juice out. 
My initial concern was the coffee profile would be over powering and the juice would be more of a novelty vape. However the guy(s) that created this, really knocked it out of the park. 
The nutty crunch cookie profile that I am sure we are familiar with, takes the main stage and is the main body of this juice and then at the top there is this light creamy and fluffy arabica coffee note that is similar to that first sip of a frothy cappuccino. 

This juice is perfectly balanced which allows it to be an all day vape or to go with that morning coffee. 
*Nutty Arabica (Dunked Edition)*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)

GarethB said:


> I have never been interested before in trying out a coffee flavour e-liquid but I decided to be adventurous and try this juice out.
> My initial concern was the coffee profile would be over powering and the juice would be more of a novelty vape. However the guy(s) that created this, really knocked it out of the park.
> The nutty crunch cookie profile that I am sure we are familiar with, takes the main stage and is the main body of this juice and then at the top there is this light creamy and fluffy arabica coffee note that is similar to that first sip of a frothy cappuccino.
> 
> ...



I added it to my *"juices to try"* column. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

